# My Latest Haulage!



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

I just went to MAC and spent over 100 bucks and then went to the Mall and spent over 50! I feel soooo guilty but I loved the stuff I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From left to right...

Heirloom Pigments in both sets
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer 
MAC Prep & Prime Primer (yes I love them both!)
Kohl Power in Feline
Bath & Body Works CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream (2 for 10 right now)
Another Paint Pot in Rubenesque 

*Shadows:*
Bluestorm e/s
Purple Shower e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Post Haste e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Swimming e/s
Hepcat e/s

*Metal X Cream Shadows:* I lovvvvve these!!!

Metalblu
Plum Electric
Gold Spice
Pure Ore
Fusion Gold
Cyber
6th Sin

SmashBox Soft Lights Quad in Aglow
Hot Topic eye shadows with a no name brand but has skull and bones on the front in:
Green
Red
Yellow/Green
Blue/Purple
Red/Black

And these shadows are highly pigmented! I couldn't believe I found such a deep bright red!! Im soooo excited to use everything I purchased. Now I can't visit MAC for a very longggggggg time.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 30, 2007)

Holy smack! Good Golly! you are luuuuuuuucky


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

Someone should take away my credit cards


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

Fab haul!! I need those Metal X e/s!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 30, 2007)

OOOhhh I love seeing ppl hauling MetalX!! They're so prettyyyy!!! Awesome haul, enjoy!

EDIT: I totally hear you about the taking of the credit cards away....I'm a student with no job so should stop/limit hauling. I haven't....AGHHH!


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 30, 2007)

wow eyeshadow heaven!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got all that for $150 , we so get ripped off in the UK xxxx


----------



## User49 (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought the two warm/gold pigment thingys too! I love the glitter reflects gold! What would you say is the colored e/s from metal x you were most impressed with? x


----------



## User49 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_





 you got all that for $150 , we so get ripped off in the UK xxxx_

 

I know it's not fair!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I bought the two warm/gold pigment thingys too! I love the glitter reflects gold! What would you say is the colored e/s from metal x you were most impressed with? x_

 
Yeah I had to get them both because they are so beautiful! I mean 5 for 45 bucks? Totally worth it! They are my first set of pigments. Im not too keen on the idea of spending 20 bucks per pigment jar though. I would rather buy 2 dollar sample .5 g jars since I am no makeup artist...at least not yet anyway lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was most impressed with all of them actually. I didn't buy all 9 though.
I thought Pink Ingot was okay. I have an NYX pigment just like it so that is why I didn't buy that one. I also didn't get Virgin Silver because I liked Cyber better. I didn't need something so white.
But my favourite colors are Metalblu, 6th Sin and Fusion Gold. I thought I could use Fusion Gold as a highlighter for the face and it really works great! The MA was impressed and thought she could use the idea herself.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I just went to MAC and spent over 100 bucks and then went to the Mall and spent over 50! I feel soooo guilty but I loved the stuff I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From left to right...

Heirloom Pigments in both sets
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer 
MAC Prep & Prime Primer (yes I love them both!)
Kohl Power in Feline
Bath & Body Works CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream (2 for 10 right now)
Another Paint Pot in Rubenesque 

*Shadows:*
Bluestorm e/s
Purple Shower e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Post Haste e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Swimming e/s
Hepcat e/s

*Metal X Cream Shadows:* I lovvvvve these!!!

Metalblu
Plum Electric
Gold Spice
Pure Ore
Fusion Gold
Cyber
6th Sin

SmashBox Soft Lights Quad in Aglow
Hot Topic eye shadows with a no name brand but has skull and bones on the front in:
Green
Red
Yellow/Green
Blue/Purple
Red/Black

And these shadows are highly pigmented! I couldn't believe I found such a deep bright red!! Im soooo excited to use everything I purchased. Now I can't visit MAC for a very longggggggg time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























_

 
are u seriously trying to tell me that you got all of this for $150? Like, honestly? you're a lucky lucky girl to have all that MAC. 

if you got all this for $150, then I'm going to be thrilled when xmas time comes. because mac is one of my gifts. and I fully plan on going a bit crazy.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 1, 2007)

She spent OVER $150. How do you like those Hot Topic shadows?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_are u seriously trying to tell me that you got all of this for $150? Like, honestly? you're a lucky lucky girl to have all that MAC. 

if you got all this for $150, then I'm going to be thrilled when xmas time comes. because mac is one of my gifts. and I fully plan on going a bit crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I said over $150 and my friend has a pro card so she bought some of my stuff and I paid her back cause we used her discount. 

Plus those Hot Topic shadows were only 2 bucks a pop.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_She spent OVER $150. How do you like those Hot Topic shadows?_

 
Haha thanks for catching on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually really like them! At first I was hesitant but then I tried a few swatches on my hand and they are pretty bright and pigmented. I would say they work just like the Loreal HIP shadows. I did apply a base (bare canvas). I was looking for other shadows that someone told me about but they didnt have them so I came across these since and bought em because they were cheap. lol


----------



## ohgracie (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm sooooo jealous! I can't wait to get some of the Metal X


----------



## MACisME (Dec 1, 2007)

okay wow, im jealoous


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I said over $150 and my friend has a pro card so she bought some of my stuff and I paid her back cause we used her discount. 

Plus those Hot Topic shadows were only 2 bucks a pop._

 
sorry


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

now thats one great haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, great haul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get my hands on Cyber and Fusion Gold !!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Fusion Gold is a must!!!! I didn't plan on using it on my eyes to begin with, I wear it as a highlighter on my cheeks to give me that natural glow and its GORGEOUSSSSSSSS. =O


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, awesome haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 3, 2007)

wow i love it all! i really cant wait to get the pigment sets


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I know it's not fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
haha I though that too, problem solved she has connections =D


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone =)


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 10, 2007)

i have 2 of the hottopic eyeshadows
and the teal reminded me of a blue-er  electric eel
i love it!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 10, 2007)

Woohoo, nice haul! I got 5 of the Metal-X shadows, but so far I've only used Fusion Gold.. &I love it! Can't wait to try out the others...


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 10, 2007)

wow great haul!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Great haul!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks all of you! I actually have another haul coming up! LOL
Yeah Im such a MAC WHORE to the T.


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 3, 2009)

OH MY GOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so jealous! and you got SSSOOOOO MMMAAAANNYYY stuff for $150!!
soo luckyy! my last haul from the pro store, i had to pay 350 for 6 items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its crazy expensive here in Australia..

again! I AM SO JEALOUS!
well anywayss, have fun playing with them! xo


----------

